# Scott Racing Junior 24



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

I have one and am wondering what is a fair asking price? It is in great shape, but my kids are now on a pair of Specialized A1 FSR bikes. They want to be on full suspension just like dad - go figure. Anyway, any advice or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Fred


----------



## matt1976 (Sep 9, 2007)

It looks like the '05 or '06 model. I would start at half of what I paid for it and expect to come down just a little. But a lot of people think their used stuff is gold, so I'm sure you'll get different opinions. My .02.


----------



## boysan1968 (Feb 10, 2011)

A nice clean bike like this should sell quickly on craigslist. When I was searching for a Scott RC for my son, they would be sold before I could get in touch with the seller. Finally got one on the third try!


----------



## Rob T (Jan 10, 2007)

*Scott Jr - Have you sold it yet?*

Have you sold bike yet?


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Rob T said:


> Have you sold bike yet?


Not yet. Had a couple of nibbles...


----------



## Aaronn (Jul 31, 2011)

RagerXS said:


> Not yet. Had a couple of nibbles...


what are you asking for it ?


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Aaronn said:


> what are you asking for it ?


I have it listed for $185, started with craigslist and just added it to pink bike.

Fred


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wish I lived close to you. I'd come get that in a second.


----------



## Rob T (Jan 10, 2007)

*Is Scott bike still available? What state are you in?*

Is Scott bike still available? What state are you in?


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Rob T said:


> Is Scott bike still available? What state are you in?


Sorry, sold it the other day.

Fred


----------

